# What is your favorite Dessert?



## Calya (Apr 16, 2008)

My favorite is creme brulee. I order it at every restaurant I go to that offers it, and it's amazing that no two have ever been alike.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

I like creme brulee, too, but my top 3 would have to be tiramisu, bread pudding and banana pudding. Mmmmm, I want dessert now.


----------



## bandonjan (Apr 16, 2008)

Gosh, do I even have a favorite, I like it all. If I'm dining out
though I usually order the creme brulee or cheesecake. I do
like the bread pudding but I like it more custardy than most
places do it. If I'm at a Diner, its the pie that'll get to me.
Usually don't order a cake for dessert.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 16, 2008)

As far as American stuff goes it would hae to be cheese cake, apple pie and pecan pie. But in all the truth. American deserts are so far behind Europian and Russian ones that there is nothing to talk about


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> As far as American stuff goes it would hae to be cheese cake, apple pie and pecan pie. But in all the truth. American deserts are so far behind Europian and Russian ones that there is nothing to talk about


OK, Charlie, I'm willing to expand my horizons a little. What are your favorite non-American desserts?


----------



## Toots (Apr 16, 2008)

I've never met a dessert I didnt like.  My favorites are:
chocolate mousse
banana pudding
cheesecake (any variety)


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 16, 2008)

My all time favorite dessert is rhubarb pie (well really, anything rhubarb).


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 16, 2008)

Mmmmmm...Tres Leches Cake. And I just went to the bakery and bought one. I'm sitting here looking at it. Yum.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

I love baked custard, chocolate bread pudding, panna cotta and home made cream puffs

kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I love baked custard, chocolate bread pudding, panna cotta and home made cream puffs
> 
> kadesma


OMG, home made cream puffs????? I've never had any but they are at the top of my list now anyway!!!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 16, 2008)

plain old vanilla ice cream


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 16, 2008)

Fisher's Mom, you have to try aking them, they're easy!  I've made so many, I'm actually tired of them.  I' m not a great dessert eater, but White Chocolate Raspberry Bread Pudding with Bourbon Sauce really does it for me!!!!  Actually, even plain old Bread Pudding is great!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2008)

Any well-made desert will work, except things with candied citrus peel, or mint.  Though I love a great cake, usually, the icings let me down.  That's why I make my own.  Any kind of pie gets me drooling.  Cheesecakes, love them enough that I had to learn to make them just right.  Ice creams, vanilla is my standard, but strawberry cheesecake is my favorite.  Love bread pudding, all kinds of cooked puddings and custards, flan, love coblers, betty's, and crisps.  Love various cookies and pastries.

There are no true favorites.  I love most deserts.

Sadly, I have to eat all of them in extreme moderation.  But that jsut makes them more prescious when I do get to have a bit of desert.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Apr 16, 2008)

Like Toots, I've never met a dessert I didn't like.  Having said that, my taste buds usually require chocolate of some manner.

Which reminds me...a friend and I had lunch at a new restaurant  today.  We split a great dessert:

A  thick piece of pound cake, toasted, then topped with a nice scoop of vanilla  bean ice cream, caramel sauce, chocolate sauce, and served with a side of lightly grilled banana, which was also drizzled with caramel and chocolate  sauce.  Really yummy.

We "played" with it and decided  that a dusting  of coarsely  chopped hazel  nuts and some rum would make the dessert weally, weally  yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG, home made cream puffs????? I've never had any but they are at the top of my list now anyway!!!


Terry I make them for my oldest son for his birthday every year and for different times during the year..All the kids love them and I love to surprise them..Only problem, keeping them out of the whipped cream so I can fill the puffs
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Apr 16, 2008)

Cream  puffs are awesome and sooooo easy to make.

When I was  a child, I had a Halloween party.  My mother made cream puffs and tinted the whipped cream filling orange, then topped them with a dollop  of dark chocolate frosting.  Black and orange.  They were scarfed up in a hurry.

Geez.  Now I NEED  to make some cream puffs.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you make them with the choux pastry dough I keep reading posts about? That looks like something I could do. But the filling - is it just straight whipped cream? Can I use the squirt kind? Otherwise, how do I get it in the little puff?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes.  But what happens during baking is that the puffs form a "cave" inside, which can be moist.  One way to eliminate some of the moisture is to cut a slit in them just after baking to allow some of the steam to escape.

Once cooled, slice open, horizontally, and scoop out some of the inside, if necessary.  Then, fill.  Yes, you  can use squirt whipping cream, but it is much richer and tastes better if you make your own whipped cream filling.

Don't be intimidated.  They are quite easy to make and once you make your first batch, you'll be hooked.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. Now that I know you cut the top off, it makes more sense. I was visualizing something like and eclair or a twinkie with a little hole.

I generally use heavy whipping cream, but I keep the squirt stuff on hand because it delights Fisher when I occasionally tell him to open his mouth and close his eyes!

(Elf keeps it in her fridge too but I think she uses it for other things.)


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 16, 2008)

> once you make your first batch, you'll be hooked.


 
You will be, sweet or savoury! Have fun with them!


----------



## QSis (Apr 16, 2008)

pdswife said:


> plain old vanilla ice cream


 
Ditto.

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Apr 16, 2008)

No fair.  I can't just pick one.

Chocolate Mousse
Chocolate souffle
Cheesecake
Tiramisu
Trifle (in a pinch, lol)
Chocolate eclairs
Tartufo
Hot Fudge sundae
Banana Split
Brownies
Strawberry shortcake
Charlotte Russe
Rice Pudding (comfort dessert)

That's why I rarely keep dessert in the house - usually triscuits, oreos and fruit.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 16, 2008)

*amy* said:


> No fair. I can't just pick one.
> 
> Chocolate Mousse
> Chocolate souffle
> ...


 
tiramisu is my down fall. i love rice pudding as well.


babe


----------



## bigjimbray (Apr 17, 2008)

I have so many that I like, so I would have to go back to my old standard of chocolate
cake with chocolate frosting and a large glass of iced cold milk. second on my list comes
from my favorite chef`s Paula Dean and her recipe of "not yo mama`s banana pudding"
that is so rich but I love. and my favorite purchased dessert would "Pink Champagne Cake".


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 17, 2008)

single most favorite dessert is Sweet Potato Pie with homemade French Vanilla Ice Cream.

but that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you make them with the choux pastry dough I keep reading posts about? That looks like something I could do. But the filling - is it just straight whipped cream? Can I use the squirt kind? Otherwise, how do I get it in the little puff?



Yes you make them with choux paste. but they're best filled with pastry cream, imho... you can make it chocolate flavored, too...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you make them with the choux pastry dough I keep reading posts about? That looks like something I could do. But the filling - is it just straight whipped cream? Can I use the squirt kind? Otherwise, how do I get it in the little puff?


FM, they are easy to do..I make them then when cool cut them in half..I use heavy cream and whip it rather stiff..It holds better that way and my kids like it that way..I sweeten it with powdered sugar instead of reg sugar then there isn't any grittyness..I've never done a pastry cream though..Many feel that is "the thing" to put in them..I've never had any that was home made just the store bought kind, which is much to sweet for me...So give both a try..Believe me if I can do it so can you

kades


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 17, 2008)

try sweetening that whipped cream with some seedless raspberry puree! The flavor is rather subtle but unmistakable! then drizzle some chocolate sauce on the top of the cream puff!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 17, 2008)

Find your prettiest presentation plate and pile them high in a pyramidal shape, then drizzle the chocolate sauce over them. Your dinner guests will swoon....


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 17, 2008)

My favorite dessert - too many to choose, depending on my mood - right now I could go for a piece of strawberry pie !


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OK, Charlie, I'm willing to expand my horizons a little. What are your favorite non-American desserts?


 
There is an inormous amount of diferent, what we call Tort, it is not anything like an american torts'. To begin with, one of the simplest ones there is the recipe here on the site for Limonik: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/limonnik-35086.html

 To learn more you have to go to russian store or restaurant. It is nearly impossible to describe. I am in the process of translating some of the recipes into English, but it is time consuming job, and time is something I do not have.


----------

